# Rogue river beta



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

fredritz said:


> Pulled a rogue permit for june29. Looking for any tips or links for good info. Never been to Oregon. Main question is length of trip, all posts I’ve seen say 4 days 38 miles, any advice on extending the distance ?












The Rogue River Guide Book | NRS


The Rogue River - A Comprehensive Guide from Prospect to Gold Beach is a very complete guidebook to this jewel of a whitewater river. Detailed maps and descriptions of rapids, camps, hiking, etc.



www.nrs.com






Just buy that. 
I have been down the canyon 20+ times. Still use mine. 
No damns, except way up river, you can make it in 2-3 days all the way to 10 full days. That book has it all.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

4 days is a really nice time frame for the Rogue. Enough time for a casual first day, and an early take out on the last day (if so desired), and still leaves some time for hiking/swimming/relaxing along the way. It can be done in 3 days pretty easily too, so long as you are efficient about launching on day one, and don’t get too delayed making it through the falls/chute/fish ladder, and plan on rowing through the flats. A longer trip is nice too, of course! 5 day floats are great opportunities to spend a layover day, and just generally lounge and float a lot more. 

For adding extra miles, you can launch further upstream, but you would still need to check in at the Rand station on your put in day, so that somewhat limits this option. Lots of put in and take out options, as well as car/river camping from Hellgate canyon to Graves creek. You can also easily float past the Foster Bar take out, and continue a few more miles down to Agness. There are a couple of class 2’s, lots of flat water, more winds, a couple of decent beaches for camping and fine scenery. Below Agness the river goes into a very pretty, and very flat canyon, which tends to be Very windy. Not recommended, unless the flows are very high.

If it were me, and I wanted to see some more of the River and extend the trip a bit, I would probably do something like this: check in and get your permit, launch no further upstream than Galice, be sure to make it into the wilderness section a few miles for your first night. Spend 3-4 nights total, with your last night down low in the wilderness section, and float to Agness (Cougar lane is a good take out) on the last day. 
Things like group size, skill set, and preferred river pace all affect this too of course. If your group is large, try to communicate with other groups about camp intentions and plan on early camp arrival times. Smaller group size opens up a lot more camp options, but it still helps to communicate with other river trips. Have a great trip!


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

@Riverlife had a nice summary. You could extend by putting in above the W&S section at Hog Creek and running down to Graves Creek (last put in before W&S section). This section is all roadside, but fun mostly class 2 and still beautiful. Can be done in one long day or two short. There is limited beach camping, mostly roadside campgrounds. And of course you need to pick up your permit in Rand on schedule.


----------



## fredritz (Aug 17, 2016)

Excellent input. Thanks we’re traveling a bit to get out there so want to make the best and most of it


----------



## reklaw_thom (Feb 26, 2021)

There was a long thread i believe it was titled "Rogue Troubles" that had some really great commentary in it. Watch out for the Catboat Mafia!!


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Totally understand that. Not sure where you are coming from, but another good option would be a 2-4 day float on the Grande Ronde. Flows should be good on one end of your Rogue trip or another, most likely before. It isn’t at all close to the Rogue, but might not be too much of a detour depending on where you are coming from and how much time you have.

The section of the Rogue above the wilderness section is very pretty, but does become more and more inhabited and developed, and less and less of a canyon the further upstream you go from the wilderness section. The Hog creek put in is about as far upstream as I would want to start a float trip, and you could camp just above the Rand station (car accessible, but undeveloped sites, away from the main road)… it’s a bit of a walk up to the road with the necessary stuff you need to show the ranger (groover, shovel, bucket, fire pan), but it is totally doable. Not my first choice, but if you want more of a continuous trip it would open that up with just a single shuttle.
The section past Foster bar is technically roadside, but the road is typically pretty high above, and not heavily trafficked. It’s not a bad addition to the trip, but don’t curse me if you end up fighting headwinds across all the flat water.
JB


----------



## Singler3360 (Apr 30, 2020)

We normally put-in at Argo, Rand or Almeda above Graves Creek to extend the first day a few miles (not many though). Three nights on the river is our new minimum not because of layover days but because we like to come into camp earlier each day than we used to. We have not boated the sections above or below the W&S section, but if I had to choose, I would extend my time on the river by doing layover days in the W&S section. I hear 5 days down there is excellent! Camp around Tate Creek and hike up to do the water slide!


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Get the Matt Leideker guide. Start higher at one of the spots that others recommended. Take out at Cougar Lane and head to the restaurant/ bar. Maybe 6 miles down from Foster Bar, not too slow water.


----------



## grant green (Sep 1, 2010)

fredritz said:


> Pulled a rogue permit for june29. Looking for any tips or links for good info. Never been to Oregon. Main question is length of trip, all posts I’ve seen say 4 days 38 miles, any advice on extending the distance ?


I agree with putting in upriver from Grave Creek. Galice is probably the best spot. We put in at Hog Creek last year and there is a lot of flat water. Just beware of the rocks at Argo rapid at lower flows. They sneak up on you and can flip a raft if you hit one right. 
Watch youtube videos on Blossom. It's not that hard if you know what you are doing, but if you mess it up, it can get ugly.


----------



## Jeffery (10 mo ago)

Thanks we’re traveling a bit to get out there so want to make the best and most of it


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

Some of the campsites on the Rogue are wonderful. But, expect significant competition for those sites because some of the commercial groups will send a boat down the river early to secure the location for the night. Because of that I would suggest getting an early start. The Rogue is a fairly straight forward river with some consequences if you don’t know where you are…mainly Rainey and Blossom. Both are easy to scout. Expect warm temperatures. It was 109 at the takeout last year. I prefer the spring when it is less crowded and the Rhododendrons are in blossom. Have a great trip.


----------



## fredritz (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking forward to a great trip. Thanks for great input. Special thanks to Jake at Whitewater Worthy Equipment for an excellent overview and highlights. Give him a call if you're heading to the Rogue.


----------



## RiversForever (Jun 4, 2017)

Download the free Avenza app to your phone, then go here and put the free Rogue River Boater's Guide on your phone. You will know exactly where you are on the river at all times. Good recommendations of appropriate campsites based on the size of your group, too. It works using the built-in GPS on your phone. No need for cell signal, which is non-existent in the canyon.


----------



## RiversForever (Jun 4, 2017)

Bears have been active recently. Please keep a clean camp.


----------



## fredritz (Aug 17, 2016)

Will do . Thanks for the link.


----------

